# Newest Sales Gimmick at Seaside?



## Breezy52 (Aug 18, 2021)

We are at Seaside and lost our resolve Not to attend an education, headed there in a couple of hours.  The newest hook snagged us. "TIME: Secured Inventory".  Reserving prior to 13 months and securing the actual room prior to arrival.  Told that as Platinum owners we would now be eligible for this FREE perk but had to Activate it by attending and learning about it. Sigh.  I couldn'r resist for 2 reasons: 1) the possibility that it was actually true and; 2) the possibility that it was actually true and a new work around the rules which really ticks me off.  

If you too have heard about this and can save me from myself please let me know! Otherwise I'll post the outcome later :-(


----------



## samara64 (Aug 18, 2021)

I just came back last night from Seaside. Normally I am on their list to not bother me with presentations. The new guy approached me and told me about it and gave me the brochure on it.

I did not go as I figure it will be like paying the MF using credits. Doable but does not make sense.

Please let us know.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 18, 2021)

Remember your response to every offer to attend an "Owner Update" is no until the Worldmark BOD restores 1 night stays and noon checkout. Also tell them you are not recommending Worldmark to Family and Friends until these are restored.


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 18, 2021)

Righto ~ Actually got out with no hassle.  The gimmick is not a gimmick if you're a Wyndham points owner, which of course we are not.  I didn't even think to ask.  So I'm not sure why they still want us to attend.  Guillermo was our sales rep very nice, very low pressure.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2021)

Breezy52 said:


> Righto ~ Actually got out with no hassle.  The gimmick is not a gimmick if you're a Wyndham points owner, which of course we are not.  I didn't even think to ask.  So I'm not sure why they still want us to attend.  Guillermo was our sales rep very nice, very low pressure.


The gimmick is still a gimmick for wyndham owners.   Gold and above can request a specific room at the time of booking but it is still a request and not guaranteed.


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 18, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> The gimmick is still a gimmick for wyndham owners.   Gold and above can request a specific room at the time of booking but it is still a request and not guaranteed.


Do you know if they can also book before their booking time? The fellow that lured us in used the example you can book before 13 months in advance? Of course that also speaks to the fact that he knew we were Worldmark not Wyndham and that it in no way applied.....


----------



## magmue (Aug 19, 2021)

> you can book before 13 months in advance


If true, that is a significant change, and very bad news for Worldmark owners. My understanding has been that folks with Club Pass can cross book (Wyndham to Worldmark, Worldmark to Wyndham) at 9 months. On a quick search, I did find a very dense pdf for something called the *Privileges by Wyndham* program that allows booking for "affiliate resorts" like Worldmark at 13 months, and book "associate resorts" at 14 months. I could not find specific info about who the associate resorts are.


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 22, 2021)

If there was any truth to this the sales rep was eager to hide it.  He was obviously irritated at how many times I went back to that advert that brought us in, finally in irritation flipping it back to the front (he had flipped it over) and saying "that doesn't apply to you, just to Wyndham owners" and flipping it back.  So it is still possible they are doing a workaround with them.  Or I wonder, does it apply to the locations that are now built and occupied by both, such as Portland - Waterfront?


----------



## rhonda (Aug 22, 2021)

Breezy52 said:


> If there was any truth to this the sales rep was eager to hide it.  He was obviously irritated at how many times I went back to that advert that brought us in, finally in irritation flipping it back to the front (he had flipped it over) and saying "*that doesn't apply to you, just to Wyndham owners*" and flipping it back.


Thank you for clarifying this!!


----------

